# newbie



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

hi to all. can anyone recommend a shipping company to get all my stuff over??
any help or advice weelcome


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi!
Welcome to the forum.
What kind of stuff do you want to ship? 
There are people on the forum who can give an advice based on their personnal experiences.
You can also look through the posts because shipping goods have been mentioned in several posts before.
Good luck!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

RACE-TECH-SCOOTERS said:


> hi to all. can anyone recommend a shipping company to get all my stuff over??
> any help or advice weelcome


Hi,

I used Burke Bros of Wolverhampton for my belongings and car. Their agent over here is M S Shipping and they were very accomodating. 

Pity you aren't over here on Wednesday for our 'Yorkshire ExPat ' meet up, I am from Barnsley, but don't hold that against me! 

:focus:


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, i will be bringing everything with me, i.e furniture white goods etc. Apart from the furniture everything else is boxed in 6ft x2ft wooden crates plus i'll be bringing all my tools my transit van and half a dozen custom painted scooters, so a good container full. Any help would be much appreciated
regards darren


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Beleive me if i had my way i'd have been over there years ago. Things are getting very bad here now. I live in hemsworth 6 miles from barnsley so nothing held against you and been here 6 long nightmare years and before that i was at goldthorpe in barnsley for 4 years. Stabbings and murders galore at the moment in thurnscoe and goldthorpe.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Believe me if i had my way i'd be over there like 2 years ago. I have about 15 6ft x 2ft wooden crates with all the household stuff plus beds etc then i have my tools and garage equipment to move and my transit van to bring plus 6 custom painted scooters to bring so there is a good container full i need to bring. I don't hold being from anywhere against anyone. I'm living at hemsworth 6 miles from barnsley and i used to live at goldthorpe in barnsley before. Things are getting worse here every day. There has been 3 murders in goldthorpe a stabbing yesterday at thurnscoe and that's just in the last few months so i've had enough i want out and i want out now!!

Any help appreciated


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> Believe me if i had my way i'd be over there like 2 years ago. I have about 15 6ft x 2ft wooden crates with all the household stuff plus beds etc then i have my tools and garage equipment to move and my transit van to bring plus 6 custom painted scooters to bring so there is a good container full i need to bring. I don't hold being from anywhere against anyone. I'm living at hemsworth 6 miles from barnsley and i used to live at goldthorpe in barnsley before. Things are getting worse here every day. There has been 3 murders in goldthorpe a stabbing yesterday at thurnscoe and that's just in the last few months so i've had enough i want out and i want out now!!
> 
> Any help appreciated


Well, as before, I found Burkes ok, telephone 01902 714555. 

International Removals, Moving Home, Storage, Overseas Shipping

By the way, I was born in Hemsworth.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

well i'm sure it's not changed much. we have a 24hr tesco in the centre and to be honest it's been a good place to live but working 40 miles away and having to work random shifts has taken it's toll on health after 11 years of it


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I like the new name but its not exactly a Yorkshire name


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

no your right it's far from a yorkshire name. but it's my surname and i couldn't think of anything else. maybe it's in my blood as the name is of course a greek island of which i've visited many times. i was also offered a job when i was 16 to work and live as a motorcycle mechanic. like a fool i was scared of living abroad so i turned it down. biggest mistake of my life.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RHODES4712 said:


> no your right it's far from a yorkshire name. but it's my surname and i couldn't think of anything else. maybe it's in my blood as the name is of course a greek island of which i've visited many times. i was also offered a job when i was 16 to work and live as a motorcycle mechanic. like a fool i was scared of living abroad so i turned it down. biggest mistake of my life.


Maybe not a mistake. At that age you were probably not ready to do it and it might have turned out to be a disaster. 
I always believe that things happen for a reason and although you don't always get what you want when you want it, when the time is right it will happen.
Perhaps now is the right time for you.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

i was young and thick as a brick. i have more life skills now than i know what to do with. i just wish i hadn't wasted 11 years being miserable driving trains when i could have been out there doing what i enjoy.


----------



## dennis111 (Jan 29, 2012)

We have just moved over and used Pickfords but you have to bargain with them to get a good price.... also looked into using peter morton based out in cyprus ... they have good reveiws


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> no your right it's far from a yorkshire name. but it's my surname and i couldn't think of anything else. maybe it's in my blood as the name is of course a greek island of which i've visited many times. i was also offered a job when i was 16 to work and live as a motorcycle mechanic. like a fool i was scared of living abroad so i turned it down. biggest mistake of my life.


In those, dare I say, 'good old days', to leave Great Britain to move and live abroad would have been a huge thing to a 16 year old, if only we could turn the clock back on some of the missed opportunities, and have another go, but as they say 'you never know before till after'.......


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Darren just thought I'd introduce myself as a fellow south yorkshire'er, I'm in Barnsley at the minute and moving over to Mandria in Paphos on 26th March, been planned for years and felt like this is the right time to make the move. 
I agree with you that it's getting worse here I can't wait to get on that big bird out of here. 

I'm not taking any big stuff with me but I was going to originally so made a lot of enquiries to shipping companies for quotes etc. Heres a few that I got in touch with: Orbit International, pss removals and shipit, can't recommend any as I didn't need to use them in the end but they're worth a try!
When are you moving over to the sunny side? Although it's not that sunny just now!
Lisa


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Darren, we are also in the process of preparing to move and have found Fastlane Forwarding who seem to do a 40 foot container for a reasonable price. 

Hope this helps,
Mark & Tina


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, Lisa, thanks for the info and reply. Have you got a contact number in uk and I'll give you a call just to say hi and have a chat and with a bit of luck stay in touch?
Regards Darren


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> Hi, Lisa, thanks for the info and reply. Have you got a contact number in uk and I'll give you a call just to say hi and have a chat and with a bit of luck stay in touch?
> Regards Darren


I'll PM you Darren
Lisa


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks for that, i'll see if i can find anything out about them. did they give you a price? will you be using them? when will you be going over?
kind regards darren


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

how did they move your stuff? do they do a container or did they stick it in a removal van and drive it over?


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

*Newbie*



RHODES4712 said:


> thanks for that, i'll see if i can find anything out about them. did they give you a price? will you be using them? when will you be going over?
> kind regards darren


Hi, their prices are on the Internet but are currently £1350 for a 20ft and £1850 for a 40ft container. We are going over at the end of February and I do not think we will be using them as we can fit all our possessions in the car.

Regards,
Mark


----------

